# Baby cockatiels



## Crazycatlady (May 19, 2008)

does anybreeders live around revesby? would any of you be willing to sell me a baby bird to hand raise? i have done it twice before and they were the best birds i ever had, and would love to do it again?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi ya. sorry i can't help.i think you will find most forum members are uk based.


----------

